# Coed-Y-Lan Comprehensive School, Graigwen, Pontypridd, June 2011



## T4toria (Jan 10, 2012)

The former Pontypridd Grammer School. The School changed to a Comprehensive School under the name of Coedylan. Originally this was the upper school with two feeder lower schools at Mills Street and Stow Hill, Treforest. The site has now been sold to a developer who apparently intends to turn it into housing.

Saw this on the hill when looking for another site, had to pop in and have a look despite the signs warning of dog patrols. It appeared that someone was squatting in the building from the mess they had left behind, including some that indicated that a very large dog was present. Were in there about an hour or so before hearing the aforementioned large dog and deciding this would be an opportune time to leave!




DSC04113 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC04114 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC04283 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC04294 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC04298 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC04327 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC04344 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC04365 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC04370 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC04376 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC04399 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC04394 by T4toria, on Flickr


----------



## evilnoodle (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks good. Glad you didn't actually meet the large dog!


----------

